# Latest on my ******* margarita machine



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Just got the cabinet back from a buddy of mine and he used old cedar fence for the cabinet. Kinda keeps it *******. Just need to finish wireing it and then maybe some formica or hardie on top and she will be done.

Charlie


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Drank out of one of these tailgating and it was one of the best margaritas I have ever had.


----------



## ripleyb (Mar 20, 2006)

Now that is really cool!


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*dang good work brother....*


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

Do you happen to have any step-by-step build instructions or pics of the build process? I am VERY interested!! I love building my own stuff like this.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

BlueWaveCapt said:


> Do you happen to have any step-by-step build instructions or pics of the build process? I am VERY interested!! I love building my own stuff like this.


x2


----------



## BlueWaveCapt (Jan 8, 2007)

I found 'em online. Google is our friend!!

http://mokanmeatheads.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=8&Itemid=22


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

needs camo paint for "*******" status


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I had never seen one of these until this thread - that's pretty cool. I did a search and this is a good video about one:






I assume everything tastes better if the disposal is new....


----------



## jaredbassett (Mar 7, 2006)

bassguitarman said:


> I assume everything tastes better if the disposal is new....


HAHAHAHA!!! 
Proof that sometimes you CAN assume things and be right.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

thats cool. i think i may make one. i have everything.


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

maybe rig the blender to use this?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

JUST MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A STAINLESS DISPOSAL. You dont want rusty lookin margaritas. Oh well you could make mango margaritas then no one would know.

Charlie


----------



## rut_row (Nov 24, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Just got the cabinet back from a buddy of mine and he used old cedar fence for the cabinet. Kinda keeps it *******. Just need to finish wireing it and then maybe some formica or hardie on top and she will be done.
> 
> Charlie


thats pretty sweet!


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

When is the margarita party? :brew2:


----------



## TexSpec (Jun 28, 2006)

From personal experience last weekend building mine. Don't try to use the igloo max cold coolers. They are too thick to mount disposal. Anyone need a max cold cooler with a 3 1/2" hole in the bottom.


----------



## BigBay420 (Jun 20, 2005)

Check this out


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Bull Red said:


> When is the margarita party? :brew2:


Why? It's not like you're gonna show up or anything....just sayin'


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

007 said:


> Why? It's not like you're gonna show up or anything....just sayin'


 LMFAO! I knew what your post said before I even opened the thread back up.


----------

